# HP laptop DV6000 help!



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

I have a hand me down from my mom, it is a dv6000 HP lap top.
the prob is this, 
after you shut it down it is a bugger to get it to start back up.
I have the power cord, and the battery holds about 40 mins worth of juice, but after it shuts down you have to beg it to fire back up and work. I have removed the batt and let it set like you do a cell phone. Sometimes that works sometimes not. Help! It is 2-3 years old and on Vista home version.
Defragged it and virus scaned the heck out of it when it is working,,, I hate to shut it off because it is like russian rhoulett,, hit and miss if it comes back on!
Ideas are greatly thanked in advance.
Typing this on the desktop puter looking for help!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Sounds to me like the CMOS battery is bad.

CMOS battery, looks like a watch battery, keeps the BIOS settings active during long periods of inactivity.

Ever wonder how when you start a computer after sitting in a closet for a year or two it always has, well should have, the right date? CMOS battery.

Googled it and a CR2032 battery is used. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300336559060 <This one is used but you may be able to get one at Radio Shack.

I'm not saying that this IS your issue but it is a good place to start with what information you have provided.

Lee


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You might also have a problem with the power 'control' circuit on the motherboard. I have that exact same laptop and I've had no problems.

The one problem I HAVE had is the inverter board. What mine will do is simply 'shut off' when you're using it. Except the laptop's not off - it's just the display. $50 fixes it, though.

HOWEVER...that laptop, along with other versions, was part of and still is part of a limited recall. You will be well advised to check it out and see if yours applies. If so, it might be fixed.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01087277#


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for the help, it is not one that is covered. guess I will have to take it to the shop.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

YOu might also check the lid switch sometimes those get stuck and the system thinks the lid is closed..


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't think mine has a lid switch, my old thinkpad did and I could see it. 

Kung, who would you take yours to if you could not diagnose and repair it yourself, I have built 'bare bones' desk tops but nothing to speak of as far as a lap top goes. I did turn it over and removed and re-installed the memory and hard-drive just to be sure the connections where good. Thanks in advance, Columbia


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I am sure it has a lid switch on it. It might be in the hinge but it will have one.
Have you tried to plug in an external keyboard and monitor. Does it start with those plugged in?
\


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

columbia said:


> I don't think mine has a lid switch, my old thinkpad did and I could see it.
> 
> Kung, who would you take yours to if you could not diagnose and repair it yourself, I have built 'bare bones' desk tops but nothing to speak of as far as a lap top goes. I did turn it over and removed and re-installed the memory and hard-drive just to be sure the connections where good. Thanks in advance, Columbia


I'd have to know where you lived, personally. If I lived nearby I could troubleshoot it for you; but I don't.  I would probably start by asking around town - specifically talking to PEOPLE who have had their LAPTOPS fixed - to see who they recommended. I said laptops specifically because I know quite a few techs who are experts on desktops and servers...but know squat about laptops.

You're correct - it doesn't have a lid switch, at least not a mechanical one, although it probably has a magnetic one.

Question for you - I think Gary's on the right track. By 'it's tough to get it up and running' do you mean that it's tough to even get it to turn on when you push the Power button? Or that it'll turn on and stuff...but may or may not get all the way to the 'Windows' start screen?


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

the screen doesn't light up at all, not even that 'black' but lit up black screen. 
I have thought about the external monitor thing, do I need to change anything now while it is working or can I just plug 'one' in when it is not working?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Just plug one in. At the MOST you might have to press the Fn key and then the 8 button, I think it is. There's a picture of a hollow and a filled-in square; it switches between displaying on the regular laptop screen, an external screen, and both at the same time.


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to say that I have been defraggin' and deleteing junk. I did a system research thing and noticed that it has been turned off wrong for most of its life! I now shut it down the right way and 70% of the time it fires back up like it should. some times it takes 30 plus mins but it gets there.


----------

